# Bike Parks: IMBA’s Guide to Creating New-School Riding Facilities.



## hungrytiger (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey, 
Just wondering if anyone knows when in 2013 this book is being released? I'm part of a small IMBA affiliated club in Australia and it sounded like the information would be pretty relevant to us:

IMBA Announces New Book About Bike Parks, Seeks Contributors | International Mountain Bicycling Association

cheers


----------



## mtbty (Jun 15, 2012)

Find old-school BMX dirt jump guys that ride DH and jump 26ers now that aren't lazy. Their the only ones who build anything bike park that's worth riding.


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

"Trail builders from the U.S., Canada, and the U.K. met in Boulder, CO, this past week to help shape IMBA's upcoming book on bike parks and new-school trails. Led by IMBA's communications team, staff from Trail Solutions, Alpine Bike Parks, Hoots, Inc., Spectrum Trail Design, and Flowline Trail Design discussed critical topics such as construction specifications, defining bike park features, and maximizing volunteer efforts. IMBA appreciates the efforts of our guests who traveled from near and far to share their valuable knowledge in the pursuit of improving the mountain biking experience."

source: Bike Park Builders Convene Around IMBA's Upcoming Book | International Mountain Bicycling Association

Answer: very soon


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

mtbty said:


> Find old-school BMX dirt jump guys that ride DH and jump 26ers now that aren't lazy. Their the only ones who build anything bike park that's worth riding.


:thumbsup:


----------



## hungrytiger (Apr 25, 2011)

HypNoTic said:


> "Trail builders from the U.S., Canada, and the U.K. met in Boulder, CO, this past week to help shape IMBA's upcoming book on bike parks and new-school trails. Led by IMBA's communications team, staff from Trail Solutions, Alpine Bike Parks, Hoots, Inc., Spectrum Trail Design, and Flowline Trail Design discussed critical topics such as construction specifications, defining bike park features, and maximizing volunteer efforts. IMBA appreciates the efforts of our guests who traveled from near and far to share their valuable knowledge in the pursuit of improving the mountain biking experience."
> 
> source: Bike Park Builders Convene Around IMBA's Upcoming Book | International Mountain Bicycling Association
> 
> Answer: very soon


Cool, thanks


----------



## J.R.Bikes (Sep 3, 2013)

Anyone have any updates on when this book might be coming out?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Phone number to call and ask IMBA in this link.
https://www.imba.com/news/bike-parks-book


----------



## Bob W (Jul 6, 2004)

Looks like October 1st from FB


----------



## Mark E (Feb 7, 2006)

Correct -- the book will be available at imba.com/catalog on Oct. 1. 

Unlike IMBA's earlier books, the emphasis in the bike parks book is less on do-it-yourself construction and more on partnering with a municipal agency (usually a parks and rec department) and a professional bike park contractor. The idea is to encourage large-scale, long-lasting bike facilities that serve a broad community of riders, from novices to experts. Many (though not all) user-built bike parks have skewed toward high-level jumpers, which is cool, but the people who need the most help with projects tend to be a broader segment of riders. I'm working on final edits for the book this week and will be shipping the final art files to the printer very soon. It's a great looking book, with tons of killer photos and graphics. Hopefully the words will make some sense as well. 

-- Mark E


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

Consider me subscribed, and eagerly awaiting publication. I'll be buying one pronto.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Bike Parks are the new "demo" for our sport. It presents the experience within reach of a more general public and will develop support for us.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Bike parks are new to the MTB world, but they're not new to BMX'ers and skateboarders. (I include skate, because there are a lot of similarities in the sense of building terrain in a small area for multiple levels of users and styles).

For example, Rampage Bike Park was opened in 1989, by pro bmx'er Rick Moliterno: * RICK MOLITERNO @ 23MAG BMX ) The knowledge that made Ray's MTB Park turn out the way it did started with guys back then. Yet, Ray did a fantastic job of bringing a lot of different people together.

Places like Woodward have been building progressive bike parks since the early 90's--these were designed to train everyone from 10 year old campers up to pros. Camp Woodward - Home 

I definitely appreciate the organized/professional aspect of the way the MTB world is approaching bike parks. I have noticed, though, that in some cases the MTB world has been good at bringing in expertise from BMX, while at other times, they could have done a better job of it (and bmx'ers can always to a better job of communicating with the rest of the biking world and the larger community).

Since I switched to MTB in 2006, I've been trying to bridge the gap. Bringing knowledge to MTB about dirt jumps, ramps, etc. etc. while also learning a ton about MTB trails and converting bmx friends to try 26".

Honestly, I would have loved to have been a part of writing this book . . . . ; )


----------



## Mark E (Feb 7, 2006)

Some of the early inspiration for IMBA's book came from the skate park movement. They have compiled some excellent resources, including ones found at this website:

SkateParkGuide.com - Resources for Modern Skateparks

There's good info in the BMX world too, although the design specifications for BMX facilities are exceedingly detailed and specific to that sport. The BMX community does a very good job of maintaining the integrity of the discipline, but for the non-racer BMX build standards are not always easily adapted to a more general audience.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Mark E said:


> Some of the early inspiration for IMBA's book came from the skate park movement. They have compiled some excellent resources, including ones found at this website:
> 
> SkateParkGuide.com - Resources for Modern Skateparks
> 
> There's good info in the BMX world too, although the design specifications for BMX facilities are exceedingly detailed and specific to that sport. The BMX community does a very good job of maintaining the integrity of the discipline, but for the non-racer BMX build standards are not always easily adapted to a more general audience.


sent you an e-mail.... ; )


----------



## Mark E (Feb 7, 2006)

More than two years in the making, IMBA's new book about bike parks and purpose-built mountain bike facilities is now on sale! Copies will arrive on Oct. 15 and shipments will start heading out the door on that date, but you can pre-order starting today.

https://www.imba.com/catalog/book-bike-parks-imbas-guide-new-school-trails


----------



## Woodman (Mar 12, 2006)

I look forward to seeing the new book. I offered to help review it and contribute, but no one from IMBA ever responded. I am especially interested in any related to Risk Management. IMBA books become "standards" though that is not the intent. I serve as an expert in many trail related lawsuits (IMBA does not allow staff to do that) and it is important for me to stay abreast to what others feel are "best practices".



Mark E said:


> More than two years in the making, IMBA's new book about bike parks and purpose-built mountain bike facilities is now on sale! Copies will arrive on Oct. 15 and shipments will start heading out the door on that date, but you can pre-order starting today.
> 
> https://www.imba.com/catalog/book-bike-parks-imbas-guide-new-school-trails


----------



## J.R.Bikes (Sep 3, 2013)

Book showed up on my doorstep today. Well worth the money!!!


----------



## Markhpnc (May 5, 2011)

2 years in the making indeed! Copy ordered, just wish I knew it was out a month ago... but that's my fault :thumbsup:


----------

